# Any Pudelpointer People Out There?



## billybob

Making plans for my next dog, and I am thinking about a WPG, GWP or a Pudelpointer. Anyone have any insight on the Pudelpointers they wouldn't mind sharing? Where's the best place to get one, and will have to sign one of those damned contracts that says I have to take it back to Iowa or Minn. for field testing every six months etc?


----------



## Texscala

There are a couple guys on Utahbirddogs that have them.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

There is a breeder in Boise ID that put some good stuff down. My buddy got a dog from him two years ago. His name escapes me but I'm sure you could find him on the web.

Here, I did it for you...  http://www.cedarwoodgundogs.com/


----------



## Packfish

I have one- will be 2 Jan 6. Nothing but good things to say about him- great hunter- great family orientated dog. 
Full of personality. Yes they are regulated.


----------



## billybob

Packfish,

What are pudelpointers like in terms of range and willingness to get into the thick stuff?

Thanks for the link Tex-o-bob!!!


----------



## Packfish

Gunnar is a fairly close working dog- depending on cover- I have never had him range so far that I had to buzz his collar. I can't say he is a brush busting dog like my buddies Chessie , but he gets in there and remember he won't be 2 until Jan 6. He holds point very well.
I have been lucky to a certain point- I live above a hunt club and he gets to see birds in my pasture pretty often , though in other aspects I think that also maybe not so great. He is as intelligent as any dog I have been around for his age and is good as family dog as my lab has been. There are great breeds out there- every single one has it's positive points- I have only found 1 negative so far- he isn't a heat loving dog- and neither am I so we're pretty well matched.


----------



## gdog

I'm on my 2nd PP. Bob Ferris (Cedarwood) is probably one of the best know PP breeders in the country. He has some good dogs, but there are others as well.

Check out this website for a list of breeders and info on the breed: http://www.pudelpointer.org

PP's as mentioned are a med range versatile dog. I've hunted all sorts of upland game and a little waterfowl (but not much) with mine. Coat density can vary greatly, so keep that in mind when your looking at a breeding and what your going to use the dog for. My two have been pretty slick coated which I prefer.

Great dogs in the house and around the kids. No "edginess" to them that I have come across.

Most breeders won't make you run the dogs in NAVHDA, but like when you do. If you have any specific questions, send me a PM.

Here's a pic of my new pup at 7 months:


----------



## Packfish

Same hair /coat as mine- looks almost identical except Gunner is a year older .


----------



## gdog

Packfish said:


> Same hair /coat as mine- looks almost identical except Gunner is a year older .


Did you get your's from Ferris or elsewhere? Mine came out of Stonesthrow kennels out of Bend OR. Father comes from Cedarwoods and the mother comes from Birchwoods.


----------



## Packfish

Mom from Killbuck Kennel in Ohio - Dad from Cedarwood- guy got and within 1 week divorced- I was in the right place at the right time. Didn't save me much $$$ though.


----------



## caddis8

Are any of you planning any breedings in the next while? I have two people pretty interested in a PP. (Me being one of them)

I've got to convince my wife it's ok...you know how that goes. 

Also, how do they handle water and retrieves? I would guess that I would do mostly upland with some waterfowling. I have my chocolate lab, who is an absolute sweetheart....I just want a PP to compliment her and keep her company.


----------



## Packfish

Mine does well on the water and retreives- not as well as my lab did though - will not be breeding.


----------



## gdog

Mine hates the water :wink:

I'd highly recommend going with one of the breeders listed in that link I posted up. They are very involved with the PP breeding programs..and not a back yard operation.


----------



## Theekillerbee

Hey Gdog, I think you're gonna have to work on that water entry! 8) I'd say you'd just about have chuck that ugly thing in the water just to try to get it to swim!!!


----------

